# anyone want to share a page from the playbooks?



## Throw Back (Feb 4, 2013)

What's one sequence you call, by type and time

ex: 1 locator howl, 2 min rabbit distress, 3 min off, 1 on etc etc. 

just to give us rookies a look see. I called one in so far. Few minutes of jack rabbit, two good howls, another minute of rabbit


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I dont really ever use any certain sequences. If its the right time of year I start with howls and maybe no distress. I guess I do everything on the spur of the moment!


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I don't have a playbook. I wing it every time I'm out using the weather, location, time of day as a guide.


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

YUP!
All depends on how we feel at the time. Time,wind,sun,time of year,cover ext.
On a Normal if thats possible, We would normally SNEAK in to a set after we hide the truck ( this is a MUST) trying never to let our selves be sky lined. Settle down in front of a bush or rock,fence post or even sit back to back to minimize out out line. We will try to have the sun if it's up at our back, which almost never happens here. The Sun is so low and to the south and the wind will almost always be a south west thing so the sun is almost never right. We use two way communication and will split up to near a 1/4 mile if we can depending on the wind, more wind the further we split.AFTER we are set and Not moving we will start to call,Very softly at first. If you did your job walking in there could be a coyote very close and you don't want to BLAST it out and you will...Almost always start with a horny bitch or a pup in distress call first for under a minuet. A long pose then some invite calls for a little longer and a long wait.If we get a response we will some times pop up the coyote decoy and do some challenge calling or more female sounds. We almost NEVER use any kind of food call in the winter,way to many other callers using them then and We have seen coyotes turn and RUN when we hit any kind of rabbit call.This year we shot over 60 dogs and I don't think ANY where called by food.We call off and on for about 20 minuets and if we don't SEE any thing we will pack up and drive to a different spot. Always at least a mile, any thing under that and your just calling the same spot. The sound will carry easily a mile and we have see them come in well in to the two mile mark. If we shoot we will got 2 or 3 miles before we call again. Coyotes can get Very smart if there ever shot at and will relate your call to gun shots if you DON'T kill them.
Just a general run down but like I said we do shoot a few dawgs.


----------



## Throw Back (Feb 4, 2013)

Good reply DD, does anyone want to give infor on what a call sequence COULD look like, or even rules they go by when calling, over calling, etc?


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I don't use sequences either, like others I do more of the spur of the moment, I don't think critters are programed to listen for certain sequences before they decide to come to the call. Closest thing that I probably use to a sequence is a lot of times when I'm using hand calls, I'll have the foxpro out playing crow or magpie sounds while I'm crying the rabbit blues.


----------



## HunterGatherer (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm going out today and I am thinking about my plan, visualizing what I will do. I will get out late afternoon and I want to see if I can get a bobcat. I will go to a woodsy area and find a vantage point and make cottontail calls. I will cal for about two minutes then pause for about 3-5 minutes. Call for a couple minutes, then pause. I will be looking for a cat to slink in. Later I will go after coyotes after the sun goes down. I will use coyote barks and howls. I will call once and listen. If I hear a response I will answer. Then wait. If no response I will pause and bark and howl a couple minutes later. If I have success I will tell you about it. If I get skunked you might find my story in the skunked thread.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

This time of year. I like a couple invites then sit back and wait......


----------

